# eTrex Vista HCx bike mount?



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

I just ordered a garmin vista to use while my edge is being repaired. 
What do I need to buy to mount the vista on my bike? 
I think I am going to use the vista on my mountain bike and the edge on my road bike when I get the edge back.


----------



## ratspike (Apr 22, 2006)

I use a motorcycle RAM mount like this for my Vista CX:









on the bike:









It's a little bulky to look at but it's solid as all hell.


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

I believe the kind of riding you do will dictate the mount you get. I use the Garmin handlebar mount mount for my Vista HCx, but I don't ride very technical areas either. I loop the wrist strap around the stem for some added protection but I not had it come off the mount. If I were riding more technical areas, alot of steps, rough up/down hills, any kind of jumping, I would look seriously at the Ram mount recommended by ratspike. I have heard some really excellent reviews on the Ram mount, not only from mountain bikers but also motorcross, snowmobile and ATV riders. I use my Vista on my Stumpjumper and leave the Edge for my road bike where I am more concerned with cadence and heart rate.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

*what is the weight on that mount?*

ratspike,
do you know roughly how much your mount weighs?
I think that I should go with that mount so I can ride without any worries.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

rockymtnrider said:


> I just ordered a garmin vista to use while my edge is being repaired.
> What do I need to buy to mount the vista on my bike?
> I think I am going to use the vista on my mountain bike and the edge on my road bike when I get the edge back.


In NorCal last year, a guy had one of those RAM mounts smash into his face and cause serious brain damage. A bad story.

I've been using the standard Garmin bicycle mount for over three years in all sorts of riding. It does very well. If I go over the bars and my knee hits the Vista real hard, the GPS comes loose and launches. But the Vista is so robust with the steel shell and rubber cladding, it never gets hurt. And I'd rather have the GPS come off than ram through my face or leg.


----------



## ratspike (Apr 22, 2006)

Going off the weights listed for the individual parts I guess it's just over a pound, not including the gps unit. I never even notice it's there.



rockymtnrider said:


> ratspike,
> do you know roughly how much your mount weighs?
> I think that I should go with that mount so I can ride without any worries.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

Now you have me thinking a simple mount is much better.


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

Get the original Garmin mount. It is cheap to replace when it fails (which is probably more likely than for the more solid mounts). For technical sections take off the GPS and put it into your backpack. When you're doing technical stuff, the 5 seconds won't kill you.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

I ride quite technical with my Vista and found that most mounts interfered with my visibility (and endo bar clearance :eekster: ). HERE is how I mount my Garmin, and it works very well. It's cushioned enough for shock vibration, low profile, and usable off the bike.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

I was thinking about something like that last night. I think that is going to work just fine for me, too. And it gets mounted to the stem where it belongs.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

BigLarry said:


> In NorCal last year, a guy had one of those RAM mounts smash into his face and cause serious brain damage. A bad story.
> 
> I've been using the standard Garmin bicycle mount for over three years in all sorts of riding. It does very well. If I go over the bars and my knee hits the Vista real hard, the GPS comes loose and launches. But the Vista is so robust with the steel shell and rubber cladding, it never gets hurt. And I'd rather have the GPS come off than ram through my face or leg.


As usual, Big Larry provides sound advice. Thanks, Larry!

Go with the standard mount. I've used it for a long time with never a problem at all.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Garmin stem mount*

I recently discovered that by using the large diameter rail mount for my Summit I could mount it on the stem by using a slightly longer screw. The mount plastic material is quite flexible and will conform to almost any stem I would think. Puts the gps in a little more protected position, IMO.


----------



## RFix (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the Garmin bike mount and while it survived many spills last week did it in. Actually it wasn't the mount but the threads on the female plate on the battery cover. They stripped and a good amount of thread was on the screw from the rectangular piece that slides into the stationary mount on the handlebar. Now I need to find a new battery cover...


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

RFix said:


> I have the Garmin bike mount and while it survived many spills last week did it in. Actually it wasn't the mount but the threads on the female plate on the battery cover. They stripped and a good amount of thread was on the screw from the rectangular piece that slides into the stationary mount on the handlebar. Now I need to find a new battery cover...


I have quite a few extra cover plates for the Vista (plain), from all the bike mounts I've bought. If they'll fit your HCx model, I'll send you one. PM me.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

For the way I use it, clipping my Hcx to the top of my camelback with the garmin bungee/carabiner contraption works fine, but I've contemplated using this ram mount with either the ram rail mount base or some home brew way of attaching to the stem. Seems to me like the ram holder for the gps is more secure than the screw into the back plate, and all the other ram hardware is not really needed.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

BigLarry said:


> In NorCal last year, a guy had one of those RAM mounts smash into his face and cause serious brain damage. A bad story.


 hmm..what would he have hit if the mount wasnt there?.....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

ramshackle said:


> ... but I've contemplated using this ram mount with either the ram rail mount base or some home brew way of attaching to the stem. Seems to me like the ram holder for the gps is more secure than the screw into the back plate, and all the other ram hardware is not really needed.


Food for thought... (spamish) I purchased this setup and it is very secure & stable on the bar. I've decided it's not for me and want to part with it.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I hate to say this, but put your Garmin in your CamelBak. I'm on my third etrex Vista Cx because vibrations make the unit shut off. Turns out there are spring-loaded battery connections that rub on pads on the circuit board, and vibration and shock ruins the connection. It's a crappy design. If you want your unit to last, don't mount it on the bar.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

Same setup I was talking about. Curious why you decided it's not for you. I actually just ordered the gps holder so that I can try something like this. Enduro Sl has a flat stem.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

ramshackle said:


> ... Curious why you decided it's not for you. ...


I move my gps between bike, bag & truck often... this mount has a lot of bulk when not in use. I would really like to see someone utilize a cam or quick release style mechanism that is easier on/off. At least with the Garmin version there is minimal stuff to deal with/look at/ fall on.

(I also use the carabiner holster often which lead me to my other post regarding swapping the backplates.)


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> hmm..what would he have hit if the mount wasnt there?.....


Not sure, the entire accident wasn't completely understood. But you can read for yourself what happened to Hong on these threads and posts:

First Emergency Call
NorCal Extensive Concern * below are Hong's posts from the 304 post count thread (First post is best account, and blames Ram Mount)
* Hong's account with picture of the 'good' half of his skull. (lost memory, don't know entirely)
* Hong blames Ram Mount for at least the tooth breaker, shows model used
Injury update
Armchair accident deconstruction from others (somewhat useless banter)

Read this first post of the guy behind Hong, discussing accident: "I rode up asking if he was all right and came up on a horrifying scene. Hong was laying on his side, face smashed in, gurgling with blood coming out of his mouth. Contusions on his neck. His breathing was labored and his upper lip puffed up. God knows how many teeth were gone. To make matters worse, he had this big metal ball attached to his handlebars that normally holds his GPS. I believe that went straight into his face."

The particular mount Hong had was relatively tall, stiff and protruding. In general, something that's a point source of pressure like a vertical bar, that's closer to you, and unyielding is likely to cause more damage. In contrast, the standard Garmin mount is yielding, farther away from you - close to the bar, and the bar itself will yield a little with twist or compression. 
Also the stem mounts are good in that one rarely hits the stem in an endo, as the legs straddle it. Even in a fall, the chest tends to hit the whole bar. Even still, you probably want to keep any stem mount short and compact to protect manhood snags, but most stem mounted GPSs are small. For something bigger like my 60CSx, I think something on the bars that yields is safer.

Again, my opinion is that Garmin's mounts are just fine, and the safest and most convenient out there.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*I agree the Garmin bar mount is the best solution...*

I have been using my Summit for more than ten years on the handlebar, and have not experienced any problems. I have noticed that some batteries are physically slightly bigger or smaller than others, and it may be the slightly smaller ones that lose continuity in rough terrain. It's harder to close the back with the slightly bigger batteries so they are less likely to bounce around, I guess. Some tape judiciously applied might be the answer for the smaller batteries.

I have at times experienced a loss of signal when the unit is inside my Camelback, which is why I like it on the bar, where there is less interference with the satellite signal.


----------



## RFix (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey BigLarry, thank you very much for the kind offer, I should have kept track of this thread. By the time I read it I had ordered a new cover from the Garmin site, was a bit over $6. Hate to have to pay more in shipping than an item costs but what are ya gonna do...


----------

